# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  المعكرونة مع الكفتة بالجبنة

## البسمة الحمراء

*سلام .... كيف الحال والأحوال*  
*إن شاء الله بخير*  
*اليوم جايبة لكم طبخة لذيذة مرة*  
*لاتفوتكم*  

*المعكرونة مع الكفتة بالجبنة* 


 





*المقادير:*  
*80غ من لحم الناعم .*
*160 غ من اللحم البقري .*
*40 غ من البصل المقطع .*
*20 غ من البهارات* 


*المعكرونة* 
*200 غ من المعكرونة البِني (الفرن) .*
*100 مل من الكريمة اللباني .*
*100 غ من الجبن الشيدر المبشورة .*
*30 غ من أوراق البصل المعمر المقطعة .*
*20 مل من زيت الزيتون .* 


*طريقة التحضير :* 
*الكفتة:* 
*- يخلط اللحم الضأن المفري مع اللحم البقري المفري في وعاء مع البصل والبهارات.* 
*- تشكل أصابع الكفتة من الخليط ثم توضع على مشواة حتى تنضج.* 
*- تترك جانباً.*  

*المعكرونة والصوص:*  
*- توضع كمية من الماء في قدر على النار بعض من الملح وزيت الزيتون ويترك الخليط ليغلي، ثم توضع المعكرونة في القدر حتى تنضج.* 
*- تصفى المعكرونة من الماء بإستخدام مصفاة.* 
*- تسخن الكريمة في مقلاة على النارويضاف الجبن الشيدر المبشور وجوزة الطيب.* 
*- بمجرد غليان الصوص تضاف المعكرونة، ويقلب الخليط جيداً، ثم تطفء النار.* 
*- تضاف الكفتة إلى المعكرونة في طبق التقديم، ثم يزين الطبق بإضافة بعض من أوراق البصل، ويصبح الطبق جاهز للتقديم.* 
*ها.... إن شاء الله عجبتكم*

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووووا

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

أهلين ومرحبتين خيتوه


ليلاس


مشكووووووووووووووورة على المرور

----------


## همس الصمت

وااااااااااااااو
باين على الطبق شهي مرررررررة
الله يسلم الديات على هيك طبق ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> وااااااااااااااو
> 
> باين على الطبق شهي مرررررررة
> الله يسلم الديات على هيك طبق ..
> 
> دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..



الله يسلم الديات على هيك رد  :bigsmile: 

أختي همس الصمت 

ومشكووووووووووورة على المرور الطيب

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مراحب 

يعطيك العافية 


تحياتي لك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شكلها لذيييذ ومشهي
يسلمووو خيتو ع الوصف الطيب
لاحرمنااا الجديد

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> مراحب  
> يعطيك العافية  
> 
> 
> تحياتي لك



يا هلا ويامسهلا خيتوه 

والله يعطيكِ العافية 

على الرد الحلو  :bigsmile: 

تحياتي : البسمة الحمراء

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> شكلها لذيييذ ومشهي
> يسلمووو خيتو ع الوصف الطيب
> لاحرمنااا الجديد



هلا وغلا خيتوه 

نورتي الصفحة بمرورك العطر 

لا حرمنا من طلتك الحلوة  :bigsmile:

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

تسلمين يالغلا على الطبق الروعه 
باين عليه لذييييييييذ  :wink: 
راح أجربه في شهر رمضان 
ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
دمتي بسعاده


أمنيات

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> تسلمين يالغلا على الطبق الروعه 
> 
> باين عليه لذييييييييذ 
> راح أجربه في شهر رمضان 
> ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
> دمتي بسعاده 
> 
> 
> أمنيات



هلا وغلا خيتوه  
امنيات مجروحه  
يسعدني أن الطبق عجبش وبالهنا والعافية  
مشكووووورة على المرور :bigsmile:

----------


## صفآء الروح

روووووووووووووعة
تسلمي خيتي على الطرح
الله يعطيش الف عافية 
ما انحرم من روعة جديدك
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> روووووووووووووعة
> 
> تسلمي خيتي على الطرح
> الله يعطيش الف عافية 
> ما انحرم من روعة جديدك
> تقبلي تحياتي
> 
> دمتي بخير



هلا وغلا خيتوه الغالية 

نهضة إحساس 

وجودكِ في صفحتي هو الروووووووعة 

تسلمي على الرد الرائع  :bigsmile:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

شكـلها مره لذيذ 


يعطيك العااافيه حبيبتي

تحياتي

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> شكـلها مره لذيذ 
> 
> 
> يعطيك العااافيه حبيبتي
> 
> تحياتي



ياهلا ويا مرحبا خيتوه 

اسيرة الشوق 

يعطيش ربي ألف ألف عافية 

على المرور الطيب  :bigsmile:

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآآحب ،

شكلهآ مره روعه :) ،

تسلمي غلآتو ع الطرح ،

ربي يعطيش آلف عآآفيه ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآآتي

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> مرآآحب ، 
> شكلهآ مره روعه :) ، 
> تسلمي غلآتو ع الطرح ، 
> ربي يعطيش آلف عآآفيه ، 
> لآخلآ ولآعدم 
> تحيآآتي



هلا وغلا خيتوه 
Malamh Cute

نورتي الصفحة بوجودكِ العطر 

مشكوووووورة على الرد  :bigsmile:

----------


## ملكةالموضة

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوووااااااو 

                                                                      شكلها جونان مرررررة لذيذة 

                                                                       يسلموووو

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوووااااااو 
> 
> شكلها جونان مرررررة لذيذة 
> 
> يسلموووو



يسلّم قلبش حبيبتي 

ملكة الموضة 

كلش ذوق 

مشكووووووورة على الرد الرائع  :bigsmile:

----------

